# What form of Pokemon is your favorite?



## CJBlazer (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey there, I would like to know what form of Pokemon does everybody up here like? For example. human, ghost, hound, cat, dragon, ect.

My favorite form would be a dragon. Why? Because they seem large and in charge, especially the winged dragon. I also like human-shaped Pokemon because they move like normal humans, only with powers.


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 20, 2012)

I like Squirtle and its evolutions so turtle pokemon for me.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 20, 2012)

Take a wild guess.

(hint: it's bird)


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aww, I thought I posted already. Guess either me or the system fucked up. :/

Right, so as said before, I like really fast and slender pokemon like Scyther. However, I also like really bulky ones too like Steelix or Aggron. I generally prefer pokemon who are bipedal, nothing bad about the quadrupeds, but the fish-like ones like Lumineon can go f**k themselves! Who would ever catch and use them in real life? Birds and alike are ok, nothing really that interesting. "Oh look, I've got wings! "Meh, big deal." Umm, then there are the Cute (See:Ampharos, Whimsicott) and Badass (See:Kabutops, Darkrai) factors, and of course, any pokemon with some sort of sword(s)/blade(s) is a winner in my book. Sooo, bipedal, fast and agile or really bulky, looks Cute/Badass, BLADES!!!


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been the fan of avian, draconic, and bear-like (I think it is ursaic) Pokemon. The bigger the better because I likes the affection.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 20, 2012)

I somehow prefer Pokémon that have Scratch as their basic move to the ones that start with Tackle. (Slash on one side, Take Down on the other. Or could it be Fury Cutter and Submission?)
It also seems that I like reptiles. I like Grovyle because of its blades, but otherwise, I kind of like the big ones (that aren't pink or light purple). But they have to have more than just physical strength and armor (sure, Aron is cute and the whole line has beautiful eyes, but that's a different cathegory). I like Torterra, Heatran, Dialga... and Giratina, the high form of imagination that Arceus lacked!
Oh, and I like Water and Ice Pokémon with high Special Defence. Blue, white, sometimes translucent, they tend to be beautiful, or look interesting in a... crystallic way. (But not Seaking. Seaking is ugly. Well, guess I only like the ones with my preferred colors.)




Nanabshuckle8 said:


> Right, so as said before, I like really fast and slender pokemon like Scyther ... Sooo, bipedal, fast and agile or really bulky, looks Cute/Badass, BLADES!!!


You ended back at Scyther.


----------



## Leon (Jan 20, 2012)

I like the ghost-like Pokemon simply because they are so creepy. I also like dragons and birds.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 21, 2012)

Superbird said:


> Take a wild guess.
> 
> (hint: it's bird)


so pomaceous-shape?


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not sure I really have a favorite... "form" exactly. I prefer electric types. Sadly most of them aren't as fast as you'd expect, nor as I'd like them to be... 

I do notice that I tend to avoid "humanshape" pokemon, such as machamp (or, well, most fighting types), jynx, mr. mime... I'm not really even sure why.

I also notice I tend to be out of the crowd in terms of "popular" pokemon, pikachu aside. It's not often you see someone who actually likes zubat... though admittedly, not when they're swarming you every other step.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 21, 2012)

Shadow Serenity said:


> I do notice that I tend to avoid "humanshape" pokemon, such as machamp (or, well, most fighting types), jynx, mr. mime... I'm not really even sure why.


I don't like Fighting-types either. And, well, Jynx and Mr. Mime are ugly as well.




> It's not often you see someone who actually likes zubat... though admittedly, not when they're swarming you every other step.


I like Crobat.


----------



## Dar (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm...

Bird, aquatic species that are actually based on fish, and most crystallised pokemon. They all just seem majestic and beautiful, and many are good in battle as well.


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 21, 2012)

I like quadrupedal Pogeymanz best.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 23, 2012)

zubat are marvelous, just have to keep the repel up.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jan 23, 2012)

I just realized Zubat are beastly in ASB, and just because of that started to like them. Also the fact that I haven't played a pokémon game since a while, so I kinda forgot how annoying they were.

Apart from that, flying-types in general are cool, but I seem to prefer unpopular/underrated pokémon.

Dunsparce and Piloswine are good examples.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 24, 2012)

Crobat are the best (Aside from my favorites). Don't be hatin'.

I like the ones that are agile, cute, badass, strong, Flying, Fire, and/or Dragon, .

Also I like Pokemon that are, if I must quote from the Eric Cartman himself, "Hella Cool".


----------



## Cerberus87 (Jan 24, 2012)

I like ferocious ones, with sharp claws and fangs, and an evil look.


----------



## Monoking (Jan 24, 2012)

Quidam said:


> Dunsparce and Piloswine are good examples.


<3

I LOVE Piloswine! Dunsparce is ugly, though.

The Pokemon I like varies a lot, but I tend to like insect-like ones. But not the "pretty" ones like Beautifly. Oh, no. The creepy ones like Parasect. :3
Dem claws. Dem claws.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 24, 2012)

Dragons have always been a personal favorite. I also really like the design of the eevee line. 

And of course, blades and swords and claws and the like.


----------



## ArtemisX (Jan 24, 2012)

For some reason, Rattata used to be a big favorite of mine. I believe I like most of the more popular ones, though. Lucario, Absol, and the Zorua,  Eevee, and Vulpix lines. Though, strange thing about the Eevee line: Up until a couple years ago, either Espeon or Vaporeon were my favorites, followed closely by Leafeon and Glaceon; I didn't much care for Umbreon back then. Now ey's probably my favorite Pokemon of them all.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Jan 24, 2012)

I like Umbreon the best of the Eeveelutions but I never could find a use for it in the games. I'm not very good at raising defensive Pokémon and Umbreon by itself can't do crap unless running a Payback set. Jolteon, however, usually finds a spot in my team.

Karen's Umbreon in Stadium 2 was very annoying, though. Back when Pokémon had max EVs in all stats and the only good counters to Dark Pokémon were Heracross and Machamp, Umbreon could tank most hits and annoy the crap out of you with Double Team, Confuse Ray, Toxic, Mean Look, as well as Baton Pass to a hard counter. Thankfully, past 2nd gen, Taunt exists.


----------



## ArtemisX (Jan 24, 2012)

Umbreon, when raised properly, is a friggen TANK! I don't have room for one on my current team on White because I already have a Dark Pokemon, Zoroark (though I did manage to trade for an Eevee through a different forum =D (Maybe raise it to an Espeon? Haven't figured it out yet.)). Not that I do much competitive battling, but hey, when you can sweep through the Elite Four with ease, IMHO, it's worth having a well-raised team.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 28, 2012)

Quidam said:


> I just realized Zubat are beastly in ASB, and just because of that started to like them. Also the fact that I haven't played a pokémon game since a while, so I kinda forgot how annoying they were.
> 
> Apart from that, flying-types in general are cool, but I seem to prefer unpopular/underrated pokémon.
> 
> Dunsparce and Piloswine are good examples.


but but they are all so hideously slow


----------



## Eishiba (Jan 28, 2012)

I usually go for animal types. Lopunny, Persian, Primeape, Squirtle, Kingler, all sorts:)


----------



## Eishiba (Jan 28, 2012)

I usually go for animal types. Lopunny, Persian, Primeape, Squirtle, Kingler, all sorts:)


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hugely disappointed that this thread doesn't adhere to the Gen I/II labelling...


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 28, 2012)

I like either two-legged, many-legged (insects), or no-legged. Especially the ones that fly that aren't birds. The only quadruped I could say I really like is Keldeo.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have noticed that of duos (and sometimes trios) where one is offensively oriented and the other more defensive, I tend to prefer the defensive one. Fossils, Unova bugs, Nidos... some might be because I'm a girl
Exceptions I know about:
Scyther (obviously)
Azelf (because willpower is more awesome than knowledge)
Beautifly (because Dustox is ugly)

(Rayquaza doesn't count because the other members of the duo are both defensive and she just... is a counterpart to both of them. But they are already a duo.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 30, 2012)

it may be amusing to note that both kyogre and groudon have base stats distributed to maximize an offense.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Jan 30, 2012)

I like Pokemon based on ghosts/spirits, so Gengar, Spiritomb, Cofagrigus, and so forth.  

Ones based on dragons are pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Aisling (Jan 30, 2012)

Huh. When I read the thread title I figured it would just be about Pokemon with other forms, like, Rotom or Shaymin, or Pokemon with differences in design between games like Arbok. Body style isn't really something I'd thought about. (or if it was just asking "What kind of Pokemon in general do you prefer?", I'm just going to interpret it as body style anyway)

I have favorites of all the different body shapes, especially the ones that encompass a lot of Pokemon, like sciurine and mensal... so it doesn't really say much for me to go, "My favorite body type is sciurine!" because like 50% of Pokemon are that type. Or maybe it says I'm boring. But I suppose sciurine and crural would have to be my favorites, because of Kangaskhan and Audino, and Poliwag, Tangela, and Wooper... all the cute ones!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 30, 2012)

I definitely tend to like the reptilian Pokemon (Snivy, Seviper, Grovyle).

I also like musteline Pokemon (Weavile, Zangoose, Mienshao) and vulpine Pokemon (Eevee line, vulpix, ninetales).


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 30, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> it may be amusing to note that both kyogre and groudon have base stats distributed to maximize an offense.


That might be true, but Rayquaza's stats are distributed to maximize _both_ offenses.


----------

